# Looking for sales career in malaysia



## noely1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I wondered if anyone can help me,i am looking to relocate to Malaysia to live with my girlfriend,i am British and i have been in sales for last 15 years,i would appreciate if anyone who knows any English expats who have a business in Malaysia or any Malaysian companies who welcome employing an expat to work for their company,i have enrolled myself with nearly all the employment agencies and job sites,any information would be gratefully accepted.

Kind regards

Patrick Noel Carton


----------

